# Need to install Power Query with Internet Explorer 8



## DK5050 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, could someone please help me?
I need to install Microsoft Power Query to allow me to easily merge excel tables from different worksheets (files).

The problem is that I am restricted to Internet Explorer 8.
Here are my specs, I cannot change these:


Windows 7, 64-bit operating system
Excel 32-bit, Professional Plus 2010
Internet Explorer 8
 
When I try to install Power Query, I get the message that I need IE 9.
I and others have other browser-based tools that only work on IE 8.
There must be some work-around for this.
I do NOT require the internet-searching feature of Power Query.feature of Power Query.

Here are some possible options?


Go into Control Panel and manually switch IE versions each time *(not a feasible method at all)*
Force Power Query to work using Chrome or FireFox instead
Disable certain features of Power Query to allow installation with IE 8

This is really dissapointing, I don't understand why we can't just have Power Query install regardless of IE version.
Some functions could be disabled, but at least we could still use the actually important tools.
Thanks for your help. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## DK5050 (Nov 30, 2014)

I found the answer from another source. <*link here*>

It is impossible to install Power Query with IE8 or less. "The Power Query user interface is built on top of the same browser technology (i.e. HTML5/CSS/JavaScript) that Internet Explorer uses. This is not at all related to any search features of Power Query -- it's the fundamental editing surface and nearly the entire PQ UI."
I'll try using a macro to automatically combine all available files in a specified folder.


----------



## PentaGalCXO (Dec 2, 2014)

I too have been bitten by that limitation. Power Query is a great tool, but it can't be rolled out in many corporate environments due to IE requirements. For your macro - my goto resource is Jerry Beaucair's website.


----------

